
NHS send-to-all email causes turmoil - rusanu
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-37979456
======
rusanu
TL/DR: Email sent to 840k addresses wrecks havock on email servers. For
context why I find this particularly funny, here is the famous I Survived
Bedlam 3 DL story:
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/exchange/2004/04/08/me-t...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/exchange/2004/04/08/me-
too/)

